# Favorite video game songs



## Belmont (Jul 31, 2008)

Simple, post your top 5 (or fewer) favorite video game songs, a link if possible and what game they are from. 

Here's mine:

1. Vampire Killer - Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles 

2. Divine Bloodlines - Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles

3. Battle for Who's sake? - Fire Emblem 6: The Sealed Sword

4. Simons Theme - Castlevania 4

5. Heart of Fire - Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow

(I liek Castlevania music)

Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in misc. Discussion. Hope this is ok. Feel free to move if not.


The only links I could find for the Castlevania songs were for Youtube AMV's for them.

EDIT: Changed it to top 5. Way too many good songs out there.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 31, 2008)

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPXJRX7Ws6A&feature=related
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIx9Hurkzto
3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU9yBRZQmKE&feature=related


----------



## Keltena (Jul 31, 2008)

Top three? D= No way.

Everything from Cave Story. <3 Some favorites are Moonsong, Last Battle and The Way Back Home (can't find it  D:!)

"Still Alive" from Portal (it contains spoilers).

Everything from Zelda: Wind Waker - especially Dragon Roost Island, Molgera's music, and the overworld theme.

Investigation ~ Cornered from Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 31, 2008)

I like music from SMG, SSBB, and a lot of other Mario games.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 31, 2008)

1) Zelda main theme/overworld
2) Phantom Ganon battle in wind waker
3) more Zelda

...
after all Zelda music

unknown number) Portal Still Alive


----------



## spaekle (Jul 31, 2008)

*This is my number one, two, and three. The rest are runners-up. This is the best song in any video game, ever. Don't deny it. >:|   *

I'm also fond of Three Minutes Clapping and Hybrid from TWEWY (and, well, the whole soundtrack to that game is pretty sweet :D) 


Galactic Commander Battle Music. I like it.

And I haven't played  a Sonic game in ages but Space Trip Steps, Unknown from M.E. (SA2 version), and Open Your Heart. <3


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 1, 2008)

Time Scar - From Chrono Cross


----------



## Valor (Aug 1, 2008)

Take up the Cross from Tales of Phantasia - The PSX remix of the SFC version of Phantasia. They pretty much improved everything in the PSX remake.

Lion - Fate of a Fencer from Tales of Destiny (PS2 Remake) - An excellent remix fitting for an actually playable remake of Destiny. One of the reasons why I came to recognize ToD as one of the main branch games.

Dona Nobis Pacem from Tales of Destiny 2 - Perhaps the greatest battle song ever composed. Very fitting considering that at this point in the game, it's clear that Kyle is willing to even kill God for the sake of humanity.

Inferia Battle from Tales of Eternia - There's something about this theme that makes addicting. Maybe it's suiting of Reid, Farah, Meredy, and Keele's journey through the bottom half of Eternia.

I may post non-Tales music another time.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Hell March by Frank Klepacki, from Command & Conquer Red Alert
2. Act On Instinct by Frank Klepacki, from Command & Conquer (Tiberian Dawn)
3. Hell March 2, by Frank Klepacki, from Command & Conquer Red Alert 2
4. One Winged Angel (too lazy to figure out which version I would post, I like all of them), by Nobuo Uematsu, from Final Fantasy VII
5. Still Alive, by GLaDOS, from Portal

My favorite overall soundtracks are Command & Conquer, all of them except Renegade, anything by Blizzard, and Tropico. Yes, I like American game soundtracks way more than Japanese ones.

Anybody here ever play Still Alive in Rock Band?


----------



## Keltena (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't have Rock Band, but Still Alive being in it is the greatest thing ever. Is it still downloadable, though? (Hm... I wonder if any of my friends have Rock Band...)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it is, not sure. I don't have Rock Band either, my friend just downloaded it one day.

Singing Still Alive is just amazing.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 1, 2008)

Everything from Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. 

It's more than five.

Too bad, I can't pick less than 27. D:


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Aug 3, 2008)

You want me to pick just 5?

Dire Dire Docks is one of the most nostalgic tracks for me since I loved Super Mario 64. Ecruteak City is so beepy and typically Gameboy that I love it. I'm fond of Giygas' Theme, Bein' Friends, and Pollyanna from the EarthBound series. There are lots of scattered tracks from Paper Mario that I adore, and then there are songs which I don't remember. Aaw.


----------



## Deathguise (Aug 3, 2008)

1. The Dark Messenger - Final Fantasy IX
2.Hell March - Command & Conquer
3. Otherworld - Final Fantasy X
4. Sirus Village - Jade Cocoon
5. Laughing Octopus Theme - Metal Gear Solid 4

There's a lot of others which could have competed, but the only absolute certainty is Dark Messenger in number 1. That music is amazing.


----------



## Minish (Aug 3, 2008)

1. Cosmo Canyon & Main Theme - Final Fantasy VII (can't decide)
2. At the Shore of Dreams - Chrono Cross

...the others can be the remainder of the FFVII soundtrack. :D


----------



## Cheetah (Aug 3, 2008)

Finish the Promise [Tales of the Abyss OST] - Motoo Fujiwara
Have You Met Her Thunder (?) [Age of Mythology OST]
AVIATORS ~Rhea-bird~ [Tales of Symphonia OST] - Motoi Sakuraba
Overflowing Emotions, Reunion [Tales of the Abyss OST] - Motoo Fujiwara
A Song by Tear [Tales of the Abyss OST] - Yukana

I dunno who composed Have You Met Her Thunder, or if that's even the correct title for it. P= Given that there's also songs from AoM with the filenames 'eat your potatoes' and 'if you can use a doorknob'...


----------



## Invader Palkia (Aug 4, 2008)

Fav vid songs? Argh... I can't fit just 5 >.<

In no real order:

Guru guru gravity- Beautiful katamari
Sparkling city of ruin- Legend of mana
Draculas Castle- Castlevania SotN
Starlight Jamboree- Some other katamari game i can't be bothered to check atm
Memory of running- Legend of mana
Abandoned pit- Legend of mana
Earth painting- Legend of mana 
The intro song from FFIII (DS.)
Boyfriend a go go- Beautiful Katamari
Katamari Dancing- Beautiful katamari


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2008)

1. 1000 Words (Orchestra Version)-FFX-2
2. 1000 Words (FFX-2 Mix)-FFX-2
3. Melodies of Life-FFIX
4. Real Emotion (FFX-2 Mix)-FFX-2
5. Midna's Lament-Twilight Princess (and SSBB, actually. :D)

I like Final Fantasy music. :D

Also, 1000 Words is up there twice because it has two versions. :D


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 4, 2008)

In no particular order:

Dialga/Palkia Battle - Diamond/Pearl Versions
Gourmet Race(brawl version) - Kirby Superstar
Menu - Melee(brawl version) - Super Smash Bros. Melee
King Dedede's Theme(Superstar version) - Kirby's Dreamland
Titanosaurus' Theme - Godzilla Unleashed
Mechagodzilla's Theme - Godzilla Unleashed
Marx's Theme - Kirby Superstar
Hall of Fame(fr/lg version) - Pokemon Red/Green
Kanto Gym Battle(stadium 2 version) - Pokemon Gold/Silver (Red/Green technically)
Dungeon Theme - Legend of Zelda
Super Mario World Title - Super Mario World
Special Zone - Super Mario World

Oops...seems I went over the 5 limit. Anyways, if you can't tell, I posted them as they popped up in my head. And to tell the truth, I have many more favorites than this, I just decided to be simple.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't have links, but...

1. Turnabout Sisters Theme-Phoenix Wright

2. Sheena's theme- Tales of Symphonia

3. Victory is Near- Fire Emblem, Path of Radiance

4. Route 1- Pokemon Firered/Leafgreen

5. Requiem of Spirit- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 4, 2008)

... said:


> Dire Dire Docks is one of the most nostalgic tracks for me since I loved Super Mario 64. Ecruteak City is so beepy and typically Gameboy that I love it. I'm fond of Giygas' Theme, Bein' Friends, and Pollyanna from the EarthBound series. There are lots of scattered tracks from Paper Mario that I adore, and then there are songs which I don't remember. Aaw.


This. 

I know I've posted before but still.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 7, 2008)

Dr. Wily's Castle Stage 2 from Megaman 2. Or something like that. XP 
I don't feel like making a list. I'm just posting that one.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 9, 2008)

Songs or music? I always think of songs as having lyrics, so:

1. Calling to the Night by Natasha Farrow - Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops (it's gorgeous)
2. Starry Heavens by Day After Tomorrow - Tales of Symphonia opening theme in Japan
3. Kiss Me Goodbye by Angela Aki - FF XII
4. Growing Wings by Kari Whalgren <333 - Drakengard II opening
5. Hikari by Utada Hikaru (Japanese Simple and Clean) - KH

If we're going for instrumentals:

1. Phoenix Wright: Objection! - PW:AA
2. Refill - Relical Mode! (Raine's Ruin Theme) - ToS
3. Dragon Roost Isle - LoZ:WW
4. Big Blue - SSBM/F-Zero
5. Fatalize - ToS
6. To Zanarkand - FFX
7. Route 1 - Pokemon R/B/Y
8. Vamo Alla Flamenco - FFIX
9. Mario Bros. Theme - SMB series
10. Love Theme - MGS4

...I abbreviate game titles too much.


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, and that song that play in the beginning-ish of Chocobo Dungeon.  So pretty~


----------



## Spoink89 (Oct 10, 2008)

Zelda songs galore!:

1: The original Zelda theme, but in Majora's Mask. :sweatdrop:
2: The Zelda overworld theme in Ocarina of Time
3: Majora's Mask: Sonatina of Awakening when you learn it from the monkey
4: OoT: Serenade of Water
5: Majora's Mask: Deku Palace

Sorry, I'm obssesed with Zelda.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 10, 2008)

5. Earthbound Zero-Eight Melodies (You know, "Take a melody, simple as can be...")
4. Final Fantasy series-The Prelude and the Chocobo theme (I particularly like Celtic, Mambo, Techno, Fiddle, and Mods de Chocobo)
3. Pokemon R/B opening (insert Ash's "I hereby declare" speech in it and we're good)
2. The Legend of Zelda main theme (has this epic adventurous feel to it)
1. Super Mario Bros. main theme (Who DOESN'T like this song?)

Honorable mentions include:

Super Mario Sunshine-Isle Delfino Plaza
Pokemon R/B-Route 1 (On Our Way, if you want the real title)
New Super Mario Bros main theme
Super Mario World title (To this day, I can't listen to it without having flashbacks of Mario Teaches Typing at school and home)
Legend of Mana-Title Screen
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker-Title screen 

and so many many more!


----------



## see ya (Oct 16, 2008)

1. Eight Melodies from Earthbound Zero: There's about a dozen songs I could choose from this series, but this one is probably the best. It's, in my opinion, one of the most well-composed songs in all of Video Gamedom. If it doesn't yank a few tears from you, nothing will.

2. Maridia Theme from Super Metroid: Another game that's music could have singlehandedly filled this list, but I chose this one because it captures the isolated, claustrophobic atmosphere of Super Metroid perfectly.

3. Route 11 and 12 from Pokemon Red/Blue: Ever want to put a long-time Pokemon fan into nostalgic fits? Just play this song. As a kid, this song captured the wonder and mysteries Pokemon held for me. Ah, yes...

4. You're Izayoi! from Dynamite Headdy: Ah, Dynamite Headdy. The best game no one's heard of. And it had a kickass soundtrack, as demonstrated here. 

5. Ending Theme from Sonic 2: Complete with a great little sequence, this was just a beautiful song that was a great way to end the game.


----------



## Rusty (Oct 16, 2008)

Bask in the awesomeness that is this theme.  It even comes in two flavors.  How sweet is that?  

Very. 

Boss Theme (all phases): Rocket Knight Adventures.
Boss Theme (first phase): Rocket Knight Adventures.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 16, 2008)

Have a top ten instead. No real order. :D

1. Razgriz - Ace Combat 5 (technically not actually in the game, but it's still part of the OST)
2. Mission 18: Zero - Ace Combat Zero
3. Sank Memories, More Deep - Valkyrie Profile 2
4. The Fierce Battle - Final Fantasy VI (in the vid it's called Battle to the Death, but it's the same song. also, the GBA version is just as kickass.)
5. Sorrowful Prince Pelleas - Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
6. Ascent - Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
7. Confidence in the Domination - Valkyrie Profile (actually there's loads of great stuff in that OST but CitD is probably the best)
8. Planet Hoven - Ratchet and Clank (can't find a clean vid of the OST on youtube, but it plays in the background of the linked vid)
9. The Tragic Prince - Castlevania: SotN
10. Dancing Mad - Final Fantasy VI (so long that the vid's in two parts!)




and of course

if you don't love this song, you are not human


----------

